# Non ci sono riuscito ...



## nicola (30 Giugno 2014)

...non ce l''ho fatta.
Il peso di quello che qualcuno di voi sa che ho dovuto portare è stato troppo grande. Non sono più riuscito a guardarla con gli stessi occhi, lei non è più la donna che sta con me da qnd lei 15enne ed io 19enne ci siamo messi insieme. 
Ho raccontato la mia storia qualche mese fa( "Da poco ho saputo che...", questo il mio 3d), da allora moltissimi bassi tra noi e quasi nessun alto. Fare l'amore con lei , in quello che non era più solo il nostro letto, vederla sotto di me nuda e immaginarli insieme in quella stessa stanza mi strazia sempre l'anima...e non ce l'ho fatta. 
Sto continuando a vomitarle addosso la mia rabbia di quel tradimento antico col mio amico che mi ha confessato qualche mese fa, e non riesco ad andare avanti. Ogni giorno loro continuano a vivere in me in ogni cosa che faccio, e la merda che ho dentro è ancora tutta qui. 
Abbiamo deciso che nn si puo continuare a farci del male, non si può no...lei non mi ha mai chiesto scusa di quello che ha fatto. La rabbia sale ancora...


----------



## Buscopann (30 Giugno 2014)

nicola ha detto:


> ...non ce l''ho fatta.
> Il peso di quello che qualcuno di voi sa che ho dovuto portare è stato troppo grande. Non sono più riuscito a guardarla con gli stessi occhi, lei non è più la donna che sta con me da qnd lei 15enne ed io 19enne ci siamo messi insieme.
> Ho raccontato la mia storia qualche mese fa( "Da poco ho saputo che...", questo il mio 3d), da allora moltissimi bassi tra noi e quasi nessun alto. Fare l'amore con lei , in quello che non era più solo il nostro letto, vederla sotto di me nuda e immaginarli insieme in quella stessa stanza mi strazia sempre l'anima...e non ce l'ho fatta.
> Sto continuando a vomitarle addosso la mia rabbia di quel tradimento antico col mio amico che mi ha confessato qualche mese fa, e non riesco ad andare avanti. Ogni giorno loro continuano a vivere in me in ogni cosa che faccio, e la merda che ho dentro è ancora tutta qui.
> Abbiamo deciso che nn si puo continuare a farci del male, non si può no...lei non mi ha mai chiesto scusa di quello che ha fatto. La rabbia sale ancora...


Per come stai avete preso la decisione giusta.
Ora però dovrai fare i conti con la tua debolezza, perchè tra di voi è lei che sta probabilmente soffrendo meno. 
Se riuscirai a tenere duro l'odio e il rancore col tempo svaniranno e magari le vostre strade si incontreranno di nuovo.

Buscopann


----------



## disincantata (30 Giugno 2014)

nicola ha detto:


> ...non ce l''ho fatta.
> Il peso di quello che qualcuno di voi sa che ho dovuto portare è stato troppo grande. Non sono più riuscito a guardarla con gli stessi occhi, lei non è più la donna che sta con me da qnd lei 15enne ed io 19enne ci siamo messi insieme.
> Ho raccontato la mia storia qualche mese fa( "Da poco ho saputo che...", questo il mio 3d), da allora moltissimi bassi tra noi e quasi nessun alto. Fare l'amore con lei , in quello che non era più solo il nostro letto, vederla sotto di me nuda e immaginarli insieme in quella stessa stanza mi strazia sempre l'anima...e non ce l'ho fatta.
> Sto continuando a vomitarle addosso la mia rabbia di quel tradimento antico col mio amico che mi ha confessato qualche mese fa, e non riesco ad andare avanti. Ogni giorno loro continuano a vivere in me in ogni cosa che faccio, e la merda che ho dentro è ancora tutta qui.
> Abbiamo deciso che nn si puo continuare a farci del male, non si può no...lei non mi ha mai chiesto scusa di quello che ha fatto. La rabbia sale ancora...


Ciao Nicola, ti capisco soprattutto nell'ultima frase.

Lei non ti ha mai chiesto scusa......

E' come si comportano anche dopo che e' determinante per riuscire a ricomunciare.

No, non si puo' vivere sempre con l'ossessuone di 'loro' nella nostra casa....io infatti dieci mesi all'anno ne sto lontana.....!

Mi dispiace davvero tantissimo per te ed i tuoi bambini.


----------



## nicola (30 Giugno 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Per come stai avete preso la decisione giusta.
> Ora però dovrai fare i conti con la tua debolezza, perchè tra di voi è lei che sta probabilmente soffrendo meno.
> Se riuscirai a tenere duro l'odio e il rancore col tempo svaniranno e magari le vostre strade si incontreranno di nuovo.
> 
> Buscopann


ci sono cose che davvero non capisco. Come puo lei continuare a dare la colpa a me di averla portata a tradirmi...esco pazzo


----------



## nicola (30 Giugno 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Ciao Nicola, ti capisco soprattutto nell'ultima frase.
> 
> Lei non ti ha mai chiesto scusa......
> 
> ...


grazie dis.
Credimi ci ho provato, e riprovato e davvero loro sono sempre in quella maledetta camera da letto, e poi le scuse...mah lei mi ha solo e sempre detto di aver fatto un errore, ma mai uno "scusami Nico"  o "perdonami se puoi"...


----------



## Buscopann (30 Giugno 2014)

nicola ha detto:


> ci sono cose che davvero non capisco. Come puo lei continuare a dare la colpa a me di averla portata a tradirmi...esco pazzo


Non chiederti perché.  La risposta non la saprai mai. Più che altro ora devi ricostruire te stesso e la tua vita. Tieni il cervello impegnato il più possibile in altre cose. 

Buscopann


----------



## Apollonia (30 Giugno 2014)

nicola ha detto:


> ci sono cose che davvero non capisco. Come puo lei continuare a dare la colpa a me di averla portata a tradirmi...esco pazzo


Te lo dico io il perchè. Non ha ancora capito quello che ha fatto. Quando se ne renderà conto, piangerà lacrime amare. E ti assicuro che, prima o poi, lo capirà. E' una fase che devono attraversare i traditori.
Mio marito, ieri sera, PER LA PRIMA VOLTA dopo sei mesi, mi ha detto che si è comportato da stronzo! Era ora, caro!


----------



## danny (30 Giugno 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Te lo dico io il perchè. *Non ha ancora capito quello che ha fatto.* Quando se ne renderà conto, piangerà lacrime amare. *E ti assicuro che, prima o poi, lo capir*à. E' una fase che devono attraversare i traditori.
> Mio marito, ieri sera, PER LA PRIMA VOLTA dopo sei mesi, mi ha detto che si è comportato da stronzo! Era ora, caro!



Non è detto che ci riuscirà a rendersene conto.
Forse riuscirà solo a seppellire definitivamente la cosa.
E spera lo faccia prima o poi anche il marito.


----------



## disincantata (30 Giugno 2014)

nicola ha detto:


> ci sono cose che davvero non capisco. Come puo lei continuare a dare la colpa a me di averla portata a tradirmi...esco pazzo


Questo e' peggio del tradimento se non facevi niente contro di lei.

Io la storia di mancanza di attenzioni la trovo patetica.

Tu hai detto di averla sempre amata e desiderata.....mi sembra importante.

Almeno quello me lo sono risparmiata. 

Forse neppure poteva permetterselo di darmi colpe.

E' grave che non chieda scusa se tua moglie vuole continuare.

Addossare colpe a te  non aiuta.

ormai comunque sembra inutile visto la tua consapevolezza di non riuscire a superare.

Soli si sta meglio quando i ricordi brutti pungono l'anima. ALMENO SI RESPIRA.


----------



## disincantata (30 Giugno 2014)

nicola ha detto:


> grazie dis.
> Credimi ci ho provato, e riprovato e davvero loro sono sempre in quella maledetta camera da letto, e poi le scuse...mah lei mi ha solo e sempre detto di aver fatto un errore, ma mai uno "scusami Nico"  o "perdonami se puoi"...


Se ci fosse qui mio marito gli  farei  leggere queste  semplicissime tre righe.

Pari pari.

A me ieri sera in una telefonata a mezzanotte in cui ha capito che fino ad agosto non potra' venire qui ha detto 'non so come avrei reagito al tuo posto'     .......potrebbe nevicare a luglio.

A me sembrava talmente semplice sentirle da subito certe frasi invece solo grandi silenzi  e occhi bassi.

In ogni caso mai mai quello che davvero si vorrebbe sentire. 

Paura? Potrebbe essere. 

Per loro e' tutto morto e sepolto. Non capiscono o non vogliono capire.


Tu sei giovane. Quando il dolore e la rabbia sara' passata potrai ricominciare a pensare ad una vita solo tua e per i tuoi bambini. TRISTE ma va fatto.

Spero presto per te.


----------



## disincantata (30 Giugno 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Te lo dico io il perchè. Non ha ancora capito quello che ha fatto. Quando se ne renderà conto, piangerà lacrime amare. E ti assicuro che, prima o poi, lo capirà. E' una fase che devono attraversare i traditori.
> Mio marito, ieri sera, PER LA PRIMA VOLTA dopo sei mesi, mi ha detto che si è comportato da stronzo! Era ora, caro!


Il tradimento lo ha confessato dopo sette anni....ne ha avuto di tempo per pensare.

Perche' si sia decisa a confessare e' un mistero.

Fosse stata caoace di portarselo nella tomba sarebbe stato un bene?

Non lo so.

Forse si.

Pure mio marito fosse dipeso da lui avrebbe taciuto per sempre.

A parole preferisco averlo saputo ma quanto dolore in meno se ignori.

Ormai comincio a pensare che siano davvero rare le coppie davvero davvero  fedeli.

Prima non badavo a certe cose.


----------



## erab (30 Giugno 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Se ci fosse qui mio marito gli  farei  leggere queste  semplicissime tre righe.
> 
> Pari pari.
> 
> ...


Triste?, non concordo.
Liberarsi di una persona che non ti stima e non ti rispetta è come gettare zavorra da una mongolfiera.


----------



## disincantata (30 Giugno 2014)

erab ha detto:


> Triste?, non concordo.
> Liberarsi di una persona che non ti stima e non ti rispetta è come gettare zavorra da una mongolfiera.


E' comunque un fallimento anche se non dipende da te.

Implica x un uomo in generale vedere i suoi figli ogni tot giorni.

Cercarsi una nuova casa. Discutere di soldi. 

Rientrare la sera e ritrovarsi solo.

TUTTO  questo quando mai e poi mai te lo saresti immaginato.

cosa c'e'  di piu' triste.....malattie gravi a parte?

Trauma per i bambini.....se non gestito benissimo il fatto.

Dirlo ai genitori...magari anziani e malati.


----------



## erab (30 Giugno 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> E' comunque un fallimento anche se non dipende da te.
> 
> Implica x un uomo in generale vedere i suoi figli ogni tot giorni.
> 
> ...


Ingoiare il rospo.
Vivere la vita con una persona che ti ha tradito e ti ritiene colpevole di averlo fatto.
Costringere i figli a vivere con due genitori frustrati e infelici.


----------



## Apollonia (30 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Non è detto che ci riuscirà a rendersene conto.
> Forse riuscirà solo a seppellire definitivamente la cosa.
> E spera lo faccia prima o poi anche il marito.


Sì, potrebbe essere. Guarda che però il nostro inconscio gioca brutti scherzi. E seppellire una cosa del genere non è facile. Prima o poi torna a galla.


----------



## Divì (30 Giugno 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Se ci fosse qui mio marito gli  farei  leggere queste  semplicissime tre righe.
> 
> Pari pari.
> 
> ...


Disi, cosa vorremmo sentirci dire, davvero? 
In questi mesi me lo sono domandata tante volte. Mi sono resa conto che ogni cosa che gli ho sentito dire, anche la preghiera sincera di perdonarlo, anche il suo disprezzo per se stesso, anche le sue parole di comprensione per il mio dolore, non era mai abbastanza, perche' l'unica cosa che volevo sentirgli dire era "non e' MAI successo, perche' amo e ho sempre amato solo te.".
E ogni volta che mi appariva evidente che questa era l'*unica cosa *che mai piu' avrei potuto sentire il dolore si faceva piu' forte.

Mi sto facendo una ragione che non c'e' e non ci sara' risarcimento per tutto questo. Se non partiamo da questa consapevolezza, non andiamo da nessuna parte, neppure senza di loro.


----------



## Nobody (30 Giugno 2014)

nicola ha detto:


> ci sono cose che davvero non capisco. Come puo lei continuare a dare la colpa a me di averla portata a tradirmi...esco pazzo


non c'è niente da capire... si può sbagliare, siamo uomini. Il vero schifo lo riconosci dopo, quando si può scegliere tra il coraggio e la consapevolezza o la vigliaccheria e la fuga. Lei da la colpa a te, hai fatto bene a chiudere... più per questo che per il tradimento in sè.


----------



## tullio (30 Giugno 2014)

Caspita, mi dispiace molto. Mi dispiace perché una storia finisce e non è mai bello, soprattutto se è una famiglia; ma soprattutto mi spiace perché davvero ce l'hai messa tutta e non meritavi di esser lasciato solo.
Ci hai provato. Hai fatto l possibile. Hai tenuto duro e se ci fosse stato anche solo un piccolo segnale ce l'avresti anche fatta. Anzi: ce l'avreste fatta entrambi. Ma occorreva essere in due a lavorare, a mettersi in causa. Occorreva un gesto che dimostrasse quanto ti ama. Occorreva una coccola, una lacrima, una parola di scusa. Occorreva comprensioone _per te_ perché sei tu quello che passa l'inferno. Sarebbe bastato un "non so cosa mi abbia preso"; un "sono stata una scema"; occorreva una spiegazione vera, a costo di tirare fuori tutti i dettagli emotivi (quelli pratici mi pare siano stati sin troppo chiariti) vissuti in quella situazione: chiarire perché è successo.
E invece niente, sei stato lasciato da solo ad affrontare il vuoto. 
Probabilmente lei, che credo ti ami, non trova la forza, vorrebbe ma non riesce...solo che se è riuscita aa farti tanto del male dovrebbe riuscire anche ad aprirsi a te. 
Ora inizieranno i problemi pratici. Magari avvocati che diventano i fantocci di voi trasformati in ventriloqui. Evita questo. Evita le piccinerie e continua ad essere il signore che sei sempre stato. Concedi tutto, soprattutto per i figli. Tanto la cosa più importante, ormai, non può più togliertela... Un abbraccio


----------



## Apollonia (30 Giugno 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> A parole preferisco averlo saputo ma quanto dolore in meno se ignori.
> 
> Ormai comincio a pensare che siano davvero rare le coppie davvero davvero  fedeli.
> 
> Prima non badavo a certe cose.


 Anch'io avrei, da un certo punto di vista, non averlo saputo. Ma, dopo aver toccato con mano l'inferno del dolore, posso dirti che ne esco fortificata. 
Ammaccata, ma fortificata. Per me, non per lui.


----------



## Apollonia (30 Giugno 2014)

Divina ha detto:


> Disi, cosa vorremmo sentirci dire, davvero?
> In questi mesi me lo sono domandata tante volte. Mi sono resa conto che ogni cosa che gli ho sentito dire, anche la preghiera sincera di perdonarlo, anche il suo disprezzo per se stesso, anche le sue parole di comprensione per il mio dolore, non era mai abbastanza, perche' l'unica cosa che volevo sentirgli dire era "non e' MAI successo, perche' amo e ho sempre amato solo te.".
> E ogni volta che mi appariva evidente che questa era l'*unica cosa *che mai piu' avrei potuto sentire il dolore si faceva piu' forte.
> 
> Mi sto facendo una ragione che non c'e' e non ci sara' risarcimento per tutto questo. *Se non partiamo da questa consapevolezza, non andiamo da nessuna parte, neppure senza di loro.*


Concordo in pieno!
P.S.: ho ordinato il libro!


----------



## disincantata (30 Giugno 2014)

Divina ha detto:


> Disi, cosa vorremmo sentirci dire, davvero?
> In questi mesi me lo sono domandata tante volte. Mi sono resa conto che ogni cosa che gli ho sentito dire, anche la preghiera sincera di perdonarlo, anche il suo disprezzo per se stesso, anche le sue parole di comprensione per il mio dolore, non era mai abbastanza, perche' l'unica cosa che volevo sentirgli dire era "non e' MAI successo, perche' amo e ho sempre amato solo te.".
> E ogni volta che mi appariva evidente che questa era l'*unica cosa *che mai piu' avrei potuto sentire il dolore si faceva piu' forte.
> 
> Mi sto facendo una ragione che non c'e' e non ci sara' risarcimento per tutto questo. Se non partiamo da questa consapevolezza, non andiamo da nessuna parte, neppure senza di loro.


Mio marito praticamente non ne ha mai voluto parlare. Incassava di tutto ma negava anche l'evidente.

Quando proprio e' stato costretto le prime notti di litigate furiose....sottovoce x figlie.....e' stato solo capace di dire che gli sembrava impossibile una ragazza tanto giovane lo.volesse a tutti i costi....che per tre mesi ha finto di non capire....(sara' vero?)....che poi una notte l'ha accompagnata a casa ecc..

Io come posso credergli?

Uno tira avanti quasi sei anni una storia che a sentire lui voleva chiudere quasi subito?

Una mi puo' ricattare quanto vuole ma con le buone o con le cattive  trovo il modo x mandarla a cagare.

Invece niente. Ha continuato e anche dopo altri msg della troia a me.

Per non parlare di una tel tra loro dopo la bomba.....io oresente ma lo stronzo ha tolto il vivavoce quindi ancora sto aspettando  una rispista a dei suoi Si si si si a lei.........si a cosa secondo te?

Subito dopo hli ho chuesto di andarsene.....avrei dovuto buttargli la dua toba sulle scale in quel momento.

Tuo matito e' probabilmente davvero convinto di aver sbandato.

Il mio boh!

Tieni presente che non lavora (musica a parte) e che prendera' la pensione tra sette anni circa.

Ha voglia a raccontarmi che non gli e' mai sfiorata l'idea....che se fosse stato innamorato se ne sarebbe andato con lei....che non lavora.....dove?  Sotto i ponti?

Come minimo chi tradisce deve essere pronto a rispondere alke domande ed una vlkta scoppiata la bomba smettere di dire ancora bugie.

Lui invece ha continuato.

Io le poche cose che so le ho sapute da lei e da chi l'ha frequentsta in quel periodo.

per quello non merita ne che lo oerdoni ne che mi orriccupi per lui.




Ha pure continuato dopo che la troia ha mandato il primo msg a nostra figlia!

Quella non era l'occasione giusta x  mandarla affanculo????????


----------



## Higgins (30 Giugno 2014)

nicola ha detto:


> ...non ce l''ho fatta.
> Il peso di quello che qualcuno di voi sa che ho dovuto portare è stato troppo grande. Non sono più riuscito a guardarla con gli stessi occhi, lei non è più la donna che sta con me da qnd lei 15enne ed io 19enne ci siamo messi insieme.
> Ho raccontato la mia storia qualche mese fa( "Da poco ho saputo che...", questo il mio 3d), da allora moltissimi bassi tra noi e quasi nessun alto. Fare l'amore con lei , in quello che non era più solo il nostro letto, vederla sotto di me nuda e immaginarli insieme in quella stessa stanza mi strazia sempre l'anima...e non ce l'ho fatta.
> Sto continuando a vomitarle addosso la mia rabbia di quel tradimento antico col mio amico che mi ha confessato qualche mese fa, e non riesco ad andare avanti. Ogni giorno loro continuano a vivere in me in ogni cosa che faccio, e la merda che ho dentro è ancora tutta qui.
> Abbiamo deciso che nn si puo continuare a farci del male, non si può no...lei non mi ha mai chiesto scusa di quello che ha fatto. La rabbia sale ancora...


Una persona che non sa prendersi la responsabilità delle proprie azioni. Dare la colpa a te e non chiederti scusa... probabilmente non è neanche pentita.
Hai fatto bene a chiudere. 
La rabbia non passerà, ma quando ti guarderai allo specchio non avrai nulla di cui scusarti con te stesso. Resisti!!!!


----------



## sienne (30 Giugno 2014)

Ciao

mi dispiace, nicola. 

Tua moglie, non si è soffermata neanche un istante a riflettere sulla questione. 
Te lo ha raccontato così, senza un perché ... ti incolpa ... non nota cosa ha fatto lei. 

Prova ad occupare la mente ... non lo ha fatto per ferirti, ha pensato solo a lei ... 


sienne


----------



## Nobody (30 Giugno 2014)

Hiking_the_Apps ha detto:


> Una persona che non sa prendersi la responsabilità delle proprie azioni. Dare la colpa a te e non chiederti scusa... probabilmente non è neanche pentita.
> Hai fatto bene a chiudere.
> La rabbia non passerà, ma quando ti guarderai allo specchio non avrai nulla di cui scusarti con te stesso. Resisti!!!!


perfetto...:up:


----------



## Spider (30 Giugno 2014)

cazzo Nicola, hai mollato o stai per mollare.
Allora è proprio vero che qui non ci sta nessuno che assomigli a me.
La tua storia, cosi simile alla mia,
mi sembrava all'inizio nel leggerti lo stesso percorso, rabbia, delusione,
domande tante...anche riflessioni.
la differenza in quel talamo nunziale, che mia moglie ha avuto la gratitudine di risparmiarmi, forse per pensiero,
 forse per semplice opportunità.
non mi risparmiò certo le corna il giorno del mio compleanno, un giorno come un altro,
 eppure sono qui.
e il tempo lunghissimo della loro relazione.
eppure sono qui.
non ti biasimo certo, se uno non riesce non riesce. punto
più che le cose e le immagini, dovresti capire le sensazioni, le emozioni.
se ancora la ami, nonostante tutto, soffrirai ancora e sempre di più te.
le persone se le ami non le cancelli con una spugna.
io ho imparato l'arte del non aspettare, aspettare qualcosa, aspettare una risposta, aspettare una frase...
non mi interessano più, le risposte, quelle mancanti, ne le sono date da solo.
sono le mie risposte, che mi fanno essere quello che adesso sono.
ti assicuro che si vive molto meglio, tutto è relativo e un sano disincanto può solo aiutare e paradossalmente rendere più liberi.
io mi sento veramente più libero, anche libero un giorno di non amare più.
anche più liberi di sentire un confortevole egoismo, un no sincero, una profonda verità.
la tua.


----------



## spleen (30 Giugno 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> cazzo Nicola, hai mollato o stai per mollare.
> Allora è proprio vero che qui non ci sta nessuno che assomigli a me.
> La tua storia, cosi simile alla mia,
> mi sembrava all'inizio nel leggerti lo stesso percorso, rabbia, delusione,
> ...


Verde mio. Sei molto profondo.
Una domanda: stai ancota con lei?


----------



## Spider (30 Giugno 2014)

spleen ha detto:


> Verde mio. Sei molto profondo.
> Una domanda: stai ancota con lei?



certo.
e sono convinto di questo.
ma è la mia storia.
sto con lei per una infinità di ragioni:
dal puro amare, dalla dipendenza emotiva al semplice calcolo terra terra.
cosa conviene, cosa no.
cosa ho perso, cosa ho guadagnato.
stare senza di lei avrebbe avuto giovamento?
ai ricordi no, alle sensazioni no.
sarei stato solo più solo.
e allora?
allora stiamo, siamo, vuoi il mio amore, la mia partecipazione, sono qui,
 ma il registro è diverso.
reinventare qualcosa, visto che di quella cosa non puoi farne a meno, su basi diverse.
mi hai tradito? male, ma mica mi hai ammazzato.
forse la verità, visto che vuoi stare con me e che ti sei ammazzata tu.

ho sperimentato sulla mia pelle che anche chi tradisce perde qualcosa,
 perde il disincanto della persona che hanno di fronte.
e non è poco, è molto, è tutto.
sono proprio loro a non avere più la certezza dell'amore.


----------



## spleen (30 Giugno 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> certo.
> e sono convinto di questo.
> ma è la mia storia.
> sto con lei per una infinità di ragioni:
> ...


.... Guarda che non posso darti 2 verdi consecutivamente!!! 
mi ero messo a scrivere qualcosa,... poi ho cancellato, hai detto tutto tu. Sottoscrivo.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Giugno 2014)

*Nicola*

Ognuno di noi ha dei limiti, anche morali, che gli fanno accettare o no una persona che ha fatto determinate cosa.
So che inizialmente si sente il fallimento di un progetto di vita e si pensa di dover dimostrare di essere diversi, migliori di chi ha tradito e capaci di comprende, di rielaborare e di creare un rapporto migliore.
Ma la vita non è una gara, è un percorso limitato che dobbiamo percorrere cercando di non farci del male da soli e non fare del male all'altro.
Io sono certa che troverai pace.
Informati per seguire le modalità più semplici ed economiche per la separazione.
Ti leggeremo tra un po' sereno.


----------



## Eratò (30 Giugno 2014)

nicola ha detto:


> ...non ce l''ho fatta.
> Il peso di quello che qualcuno di voi sa che ho dovuto portare è stato troppo grande. Non sono più riuscito a guardarla con gli stessi occhi, lei non è più la donna che sta con me da qnd lei 15enne ed io 19enne ci siamo messi insieme.
> Ho raccontato la mia storia qualche mese fa( "Da poco ho saputo che...", questo il mio 3d), da allora moltissimi bassi tra noi e quasi nessun alto. Fare l'amore con lei , in quello che non era più solo il nostro letto, vederla sotto di me nuda e immaginarli insieme in quella stessa stanza mi strazia sempre l'anima...e non ce l'ho fatta.
> Sto continuando a vomitarle addosso la mia rabbia di quel tradimento antico col mio amico che mi ha confessato qualche mese fa, e non riesco ad andare avanti. Ogni giorno loro continuano a vivere in me in ogni cosa che faccio, e la merda che ho dentro è ancora tutta qui.
> Abbiamo deciso che nn si puo continuare a farci del male, non si può no...lei non mi ha mai chiesto scusa di quello che ha fatto. La rabbia sale ancora...


Ti capisco nicola.Possiamo cercare di essere razionali, ripeternci 1000 volte che ormai è successo, che fa parte del passato ma è più forte di noi...viene da sé  pensarci e ripensarci, soffrire, non riuscire a dimenticare, chiudere gli occhi e vederli in quei momenti...e non c'è spiegazione che lenisce il tormento e perfino sr ti chiedono perdono ti sembrano falsi e sporchi....non c'è risposta a tutto questo perché di fronte a tanta menzogna anche le parole perdono di siignificato  e valore....fai bene ad allontanarti se hai perso la pazienza....


----------



## Spider (30 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ognuno di noi ha dei limiti, anche morali, che gli fanno accettare o no una persona che ha fatto determinate cosa.
> So che inizialmente si sente il fallimento di un progetto di vita e si pensa di dover dimostrare di essere diversi, migliori di chi ha tradito e capaci di comprende, di rielaborare e di creare un rapporto migliore.
> Ma la vita non è una gara, è un percorso limitato che dobbiamo percorrere cercando di non farci del male da soli e non fare del male all'altro.
> Io sono certa che troverai pace.
> ...



se veramente volevi essere obiettiva,
 insieme a questo, gli avresti scritto,
 la grande capacità di recuperare...
magari consigliandogli, un sito specifico.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Giugno 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> se veramente volevi essere obiettiva,
> insieme a questo, gli avresti scritto,
> la grande capacità di recuperare...
> magari consigliandogli, un sito specifico.


L'obiettività non è di nessuno.
La pluralità delle voci e dei punti di vista la garantisce.
Consiglialo tu.
Per me se uno non ce la fa restare significa arrivare al punto di esasperazione che è anche pericoloso in un modo o nell'altro.


----------



## tullio (1 Luglio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> certo.
> e sono convinto di questo.
> ma è la mia storia. (...)
> mi hai tradito? male, ma mica mi hai ammazzato.
> ...


Caspita! Verissimo


----------



## sienne (1 Luglio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> cazzo Nicola, hai mollato o stai per mollare.
> Allora è proprio vero che qui non ci sta nessuno che assomigli a me.
> La tua storia, cosi simile alla mia,
> mi sembrava all'inizio nel leggerti lo stesso percorso, rabbia, delusione,
> ...



Ciao

toccare il talamo nuziale, non è una piccola differenza. È abbastanza sostanziale. 
Poi pure con l'amico di lui. Un tradimento doppio ... con una certa portata ... 
Una portata, che racconta un lato di lei. Ha tradito la nuda intimità tra loro ... 
Un conto è tradire, mantenendo la propria storia una cosa a sé ... ma così non è. 


L'amore trova una sua trasformazione, quando si aggiungono certi tratti. 
Subentra anche l'amor proprio, più come reazione di protezione ... 
Perché certi aspetti, non rimangono isolati ... ma si iniziano a riconoscere
in altre cose ... in piccole cose ... che diventano grandi e distanti ... 


Cosa hai costruito così? Ti sei dato da solo le risposte. Risposte per rimanere. 
Ma secondo me, così si rimane stando ancora più soli ... perché le risposte,
vanno elaborate ... integrate in un nuovo NOI ... ma così, diviene solo un nuovo IO. 



sienne


----------



## sienne (1 Luglio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> se veramente volevi essere obiettiva,
> insieme a questo, gli avresti scritto,
> la grande capacità di recuperare...
> magari consigliandogli, un sito specifico.



Ciao

per salvare o recuperare una coppia,
bisogna pur sempre essere in due ... 

Di che capacità parli? Cosa centra?
Centra, più che altro, di quello che si vuole ... 
E testare se quella cosa si può realizzare ... 
Se ci sono le basi ... la collaborazione ... 

Forse questa storia si recupera solo tramite una separazione. 
Una separazione, che scuote lei ... nel riconoscere se stessa ...


sienne


----------



## disincantata (1 Luglio 2014)

D





sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> per salvare o recuperare una coppia,
> bisogna pur sempre essere in due ...
> ...


:up:


----------



## Apollonia (1 Luglio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ... io ho imparato l'arte del non aspettare, aspettare qualcosa, aspettare una risposta, aspettare una frase...
> non mi interessano più, le risposte, quelle mancanti, ne le sono date da solo.
> sono le mie risposte, che mi fanno essere quello che adesso sono.
> *ti assicuro che si vive molto meglio, tutto è relativo e un sano disincanto può solo aiutare e paradossalmente rendere più liberi.
> ...


Sono sulla strada di questo traguardo. Spero di arrivarci serena. Essere liberi di non amare più è in un certo senso il raggiungimento della meta finale di un percorso doloroso e irto di insidie.
Ciao Ragnetto!


----------



## Apollonia (1 Luglio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> mi hai tradito? male, ma mica mi hai ammazzato.
> forse la verità, visto che vuoi stare con me e che ti sei ammazzata tu.
> 
> *ho sperimentato sulla mia pelle che anche chi tradisce perde qualcosa,
> ...


Sì, hai ragione. E questo li distrugge.

Mio marito domenica sera, per la prima volta dopo sei mesi, mi ha detto:"Voglio stare bene con te. Non voglio vederti soffrire."
Io:"Io sto male anche per colpa tua."
Lui:"Lo so, lo, sono stato uno stronzo.".
Il tutto detto in maniera dolce, senza aggressione, mentre eravamo abbracciati.
Che inizi a capire il male che mi ha fatto? Che gli stia venendo qualche senso di colpa?


----------



## Apollonia (1 Luglio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> Cosa hai costruito così? Ti sei dato da solo le risposte. Risposte per rimanere.
> Ma secondo me, così si rimane stando ancora più soli ... perché le risposte,
> ...


Non sappiamo Sienne, come hanno ricostruito la loro storia, il loro noi.
Però sono convinta che alcune elaborazioni sono di coppia, altre invece sono solo ed esclusivamente nostre.
Sono io a dover accettare certi fatti, sono io a dover accettare che lui/lei sia ANCHE ciò che ha fatto, ecc.
Non sono risposte per rimanere. Sono risposte per accettare e superare.


----------



## sienne (1 Luglio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Non sappiamo Sienne, come hanno ricostruito la loro storia, il loro noi.
> Però sono convinta che alcune elaborazioni sono di coppia, altre invece sono solo ed esclusivamente nostre.
> Sono io a dover accettare certi fatti, sono io a dover accettare che lui/lei sia ANCHE ciò che ha fatto, ecc.
> Non sono risposte per rimanere. Sono risposte per accettare e superare.



Ciao 

se hai letto nicola, lo dice ... 
non ha chiesto scusa ... 
da a lui la colpa del tradimento ... 

la vedo dura su una base così ... 
fa diventare pazzi ... perché non si viene visti ... 


sienne


----------



## Apollonia (1 Luglio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> se hai letto nicola, lo dice ...
> non ha chiesto scusa ...
> ...


Sienne, scusa, io mi riferivo a Spider!
Sì, ho letto Nicola. So cosa prova. Neanche mio marito mi ha chiesto scusa. E mi dà la colpa.


----------



## sienne (1 Luglio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Sienne, scusa, io mi riferivo a Spider!
> Sì, ho letto Nicola. So cosa prova. Neanche mio marito mi ha chiesto scusa. E mi dà la colpa.



Ciao

allora ho letto male Spider. 
L'ho capita così, che le risposte che dovevano venire da lei 
e non sono venute, se le è date da sé ... 
Quella parte non è del IO ... ma fa parte del NOI ... 

Una strategia che per lui ha funzionato ... a quanto pare ... 
Ma se leggiamo nicola, non vedo come possa funzionare ... 
Lei va contro ... non incontro e non si assume la sua parte ... 
Che risposta ti puoi dare? Devi fare tutto da solo e in base a cosa?

Forse ho capito male ...


sienne


----------



## Apollonia (1 Luglio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> allora ho letto male Spider.
> L'ho capita così, che le risposte che dovevano venire da lei
> ...


Sì, anch'io ho letto come te. Però non credo che facciano parte del noi. Spider ha elaborato la SUA parte da integrare con il suo NOI.



sienne ha detto:


> Ma se leggiamo nicola, non vedo come possa funzionare ...
> Lei va contro ... non incontro e non si assume la sua parte ...
> Che risposta ti puoi dare? Devi fare tutto da solo e in base a cosa?
> Forse ho capito male ...
> sienne


E anche qui mi trovi d'accordo.
Lui deve fare da solo per se stesso, non per la coppia. 
Cosa che mi disse all'inizio la psicologa, e che io non capii subito. Adesso invece lo capisco, perchè siamo NOI che dobbiamo stare bene per primi. E lo dobbiamo a noi stessi.


----------



## nicola (1 Luglio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> allora ho letto male Spider.
> L'ho capita così, che le risposte che dovevano venire da lei
> ...


buongiorno ragazzi, no sienne nn hai capito male.
 Lei mi ha sempre lasciato solo con i miei tormenti. Le ho chiesto 100 volte di poter andare insieme dalla mia psicologa (ma pensa te, chi lo avrebbe mai detto che ci sarei dovuto andare), ma la sua risposta è stata che ero io che dovevo risolvere i problemi con la mia mente, lei non aveva più niente di lui in testa, lui è solo nella mia testa...


----------



## Apollonia (1 Luglio 2014)

nicola ha detto:


> buongiorno ragazzi, no sienne nn hai capito male.
> Lei mi ha sempre lasciato solo con i miei tormenti. Le ho chiesto 100 volte di poter andare insieme dalla mia psicologa (ma pensa te, chi lo avrebbe mai detto che ci sarei dovuto andare), ma la sua risposta è stata che ero io che dovevo risolvere i problemi con la mia mente, lei non aveva più niente di lui in testa, lui è solo nella mia testa...


Nicola, anch'io ho chiesto a mio marito di fare terapia di coppia, ma lui si è rifiutato, e anche lui mi ha risposto  che LUI non aveva bisogno dello psicologo. 
Io però ci sono andata dalla psico, e mi ha fatto un gran bene. Se te la senti, vai tu da solo: vedrai che ne otterrai giovamento.


----------



## oscuro (1 Luglio 2014)

*Nicola*



nicola ha detto:


> ...non ce l''ho fatta.
> Il peso di quello che qualcuno di voi sa che ho dovuto portare è stato troppo grande. Non sono più riuscito a guardarla con gli stessi occhi, lei non è più la donna che sta con me da qnd lei 15enne ed io 19enne ci siamo messi insieme.
> Ho raccontato la mia storia qualche mese fa( "Da poco ho saputo che...", questo il mio 3d), da allora moltissimi bassi tra noi e quasi nessun alto. Fare l'amore con lei , in quello che non era più solo il nostro letto, vederla sotto di me nuda e immaginarli insieme in quella stessa stanza mi strazia sempre l'anima...e non ce l'ho fatta.
> Sto continuando a vomitarle addosso la mia rabbia di quel tradimento antico col mio amico che mi ha confessato qualche mese fa, e non riesco ad andare avanti. Ogni giorno loro continuano a vivere in me in ogni cosa che faccio, e la merda che ho dentro è ancora tutta qui.
> ...


----------



## sienne (1 Luglio 2014)

nicola ha detto:


> buongiorno ragazzi, no sienne nn hai capito male.
> Lei mi ha sempre lasciato solo con i miei tormenti. Le ho chiesto 100 volte di poter andare insieme dalla mia psicologa (ma pensa te, chi lo avrebbe mai detto che ci sarei dovuto andare), ma la sua risposta è stata che ero io che dovevo risolvere i problemi con la mia mente, lei non aveva più niente di lui in testa, lui è solo nella mia testa...


Ciao caro nicola,

mi dispiace tanto ... veramente. 

Questa sua risposta spiazza ... destabilizza ancora di più. 
Riconosce almeno, che il problema è il nuovo VOI e di come si pone?


sienne


----------



## nicola (1 Luglio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Nicola, anch'io ho chiesto a mio marito di fare terapia di coppia, ma lui si è rifiutato, e anche lui mi ha risposto che LUI non aveva bisogno dello psicologo.
> Io però ci sono andata dalla psico, e mi ha fatto un gran bene. Se te la senti, vai tu da solo: vedrai che ne otterrai giovamento.


ma che coppie siamo diventati se non si capisce il bisogno di aiuto verso una persona che ha vissuto la vita con te?
Noi stiamo ancora discutendo su come proseguire nei prossimi giorni, non sono ancora uscito da casa, ieri mi ha detto di restare comunque, io davvero sono confuso, i ragazzi, lo stravolgimento che avverrà, lei che mi dice che un giorno mi pentirò di essermi allontanato...


----------



## Apollonia (1 Luglio 2014)

nicola ha detto:


> ma che coppie siamo diventati se non si capisce il bisogno di aiuto verso una persona che ha vissuto la vita con te?
> Noi stiamo ancora discutendo su come proseguire nei prossimi giorni, non sono ancora uscito da casa, ieri mi ha detto di restare comunque, io davvero sono confuso, i ragazzi, lo stravolgimento che avverrà, lei che mi dice che un giorno mi pentirò di essermi allontanato...


Lascia perdere lei. Concentrati *su di te*.
E occhio ad uscire di casa. E' abbandono del tetto coniugale. Potrebbe darti problemi in caso di separazione.
Hai sentito un avvocato?


----------



## sienne (1 Luglio 2014)

nicola ha detto:


> ma che coppie siamo diventati se non si capisce il bisogno di aiuto verso una persona che ha vissuto la vita con te?
> Noi stiamo ancora discutendo su come proseguire nei prossimi giorni, non sono ancora uscito da casa, ieri mi ha detto di restare comunque, io davvero sono confuso, i ragazzi, lo stravolgimento che avverrà, lei che mi dice che un giorno mi pentirò di essermi allontanato...



Ciao

perché non la scuoti per bene! Di cosa ti dovresti esattamente pentire?
Si rende conto, che la barca si trova in alto mare, perché lei non si rende conto?
Molto probabilmente sarà lei a pentirsene un giorno ... quando realizzerà ... 
C'è da chiedersi, cosa le serve per riconoscere e vedere ciò ... 


sienne


----------



## nicola (1 Luglio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> perché non la scuoti per bene! *Di cosa ti dovresti esattamente pentire?*
> Si rende conto, che la barca si trova in alto mare, perché lei non si rende conto?
> ...


...di rovinare quello che siamo stati insieme. Già, *siamo stati.*


----------



## sienne (1 Luglio 2014)

nicola ha detto:


> ...di rovinare quello che siamo stati insieme. Già, *siamo stati.*



Ciao

ma è una contraddizione!
Secondo quello che dice, quello che eravate l'ha portata a tradire ... 



sienne


----------



## oscuro (1 Luglio 2014)

*No*



nicola ha detto:


> ma che coppie siamo diventati se non si capisce il bisogno di aiuto verso una persona che ha vissuto la vita con te?
> Noi stiamo ancora discutendo su come proseguire nei prossimi giorni, non sono ancora uscito da casa, ieri mi ha detto di restare comunque, io davvero sono confuso, i ragazzi, lo stravolgimento che avverrà, lei che mi dice che un giorno mi pentirò di essermi allontanato...


Dovrebbe essere lei a pentirsi di averti messo nella condizione di chiudere....


----------



## nicola (1 Luglio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ma è una contraddizione!
> Secondo quello che dice, quello che eravate l'ha portata a tradire ...
> ...


lei si riferisce agli ultimi anni, quelli dopo il suo tradimento


----------



## nicola (1 Luglio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Lascia perdere lei. Concentrati *su di te*.
> *E occhio ad uscire di casa. E' abbandono del tetto coniugale*. Potrebbe darti problemi in caso di separazione.
> Hai sentito un avvocato?


ho messaggi scambiati tra di noi che chiarificano quello che ha fatto e anche una registrazione vocale di quando sono andato a chiacchierare con la merda del mio amico.


----------



## sienne (1 Luglio 2014)

nicola ha detto:


> lei si riferisce agli ultimi anni, quelli dopo il suo tradimento



Ciao

si certo. Ma non ti aveva messo al corrente all'epoca ... 
Come hai potuto cambiare tu, se non sapevi di averla spinta tra le braccia di un'altro ... 
E perché ... con quale scopo te lo ha raccontato, se si trovava bene con te poi?
Cosa è cambiato ... cioè, si parla di un cambiamento, che tu non hai notato ... 
E ti riguarda in prima persona ... 

Questo intendo ... non riesco a trovare un filo ... 


sienne


----------



## Nocciola (1 Luglio 2014)

*Nicola*

Ma sbaglio o lei ti ha confessato il tradimento dopo anni?

Io ancora non capisco perchè se non per farsi lasciare visto l'atteggiamento che ha avuto dopo


----------



## oscuro (1 Luglio 2014)

*Sienne*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> si certo. Ma non ti aveva messo al corrente all'epoca ...
> Come hai potuto cambiare tu, se non sapevi di averla spinta tra le braccia di un'altro ...
> ...


Il filo?ma è semplice no?cerca come tutti i traditori di addossare le sue responsabilità al tradito,e spesso trovano pure il coglione che ci casca...


----------



## sienne (1 Luglio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Il filo?ma è semplice no?cerca come tutti i traditori di addossare le sue responsabilità al tradito,e spesso trovano pure il coglione che ci casca...



Ciao

ma era un tradimento non scoperto. Ma rivelato da lei stessa. 
Non vi era bisogno di nulla, se stava bene ... come dice lei ... 


sienne


----------



## sienne (1 Luglio 2014)

Ciao

forse, provare assumendo il suo di linguaggio e pensiero ... 

Così facendo, ora è lei a spingerti tra le braccia di un'altra ... 
La colpa è sua ... perché non riesce a vedere il tuo di bisogno ... 
Con una differenza: tu lo dici ... 


sienne


----------



## Apollonia (1 Luglio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dovrebbe essere lei a pentirsi di averti messo nella condizione di chiudere....


Giusto. Dovrebbe. Ma non capiscono. Pensano di essere vittime.


----------



## Apollonia (1 Luglio 2014)

nicola ha detto:


> ho messaggi scambiati tra di noi che chiarificano quello che ha fatto e anche una registrazione vocale di quando sono andato a chiacchierare con la merda del mio amico.


I messaggi in sede di giudizio non sono presi in considerazione, e la registrazione, a meno che tu non abbia avuto il consenso di registrare la conversazione non la potrai usare. Occhio!!!!


----------



## Divì (1 Luglio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> toccare il talamo nuziale, non è una piccola differenza. È abbastanza sostanziale.
> Poi pure con l'amico di lui. Un tradimento doppio ... con una certa portata ...
> ...


Volevo darti un verde. Ma, a parte che non posso, forse e' pure troppo poco.

:up::up::up::up:


----------



## sienne (1 Luglio 2014)

Divina ha detto:


> Volevo darti un verde. Ma, a parte che non posso, forse e' pure troppo poco.
> 
> :up::up::up::up:



Ciao

:smile: ... 
basta che mi si capisce ... 


sienne


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Luglio 2014)

Divina ha detto:


> Disi, cosa vorremmo sentirci dire, davvero?
> In questi mesi me lo sono domandata tante volte. Mi sono resa conto che ogni cosa che gli ho sentito dire, anche la preghiera sincera di perdonarlo, anche il suo disprezzo per se stesso, anche le sue parole di comprensione per il mio dolore, non era mai abbastanza, perche' l'unica cosa che volevo sentirgli dire era "non e' MAI successo, perche' amo e ho sempre amato solo te.".
> E ogni volta che mi appariva evidente che questa era l'*unica cosa *che mai piu' avrei potuto sentire il dolore si faceva piu' forte.
> 
> Mi sto facendo una ragione che non c'e' e non ci sara' risarcimento per tutto questo. Se non partiamo da questa consapevolezza, non andiamo da nessuna parte, neppure senza di loro.


quoto. Questa purtroppo è la realtà.
Se poi non si riesce a superare... è comprensibile. Ma non c'è nulla che possa essere detto che chiuda quella ferita.
Qualcosa può dare speranza, ma quello che si vorrebbe, forse, è che qualcuno ti dica che è stato tutto un brutto sogno.
Purtroppo questo è impossibile.:smile:


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Luglio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> certo.
> e sono convinto di questo.
> ma è la mia storia.
> sto con lei per una infinità di ragioni:
> ...


sì. Bel post, ragnetto.


----------



## oscuro (1 Luglio 2014)

*Sbri*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sì. Bel post, ragnetto.


Insomma.Io avrei da ridire sulla frase di spider"sono loro che non hanno più certezza dell'amore"!!Ecco lasciamo a spider le sue illusioni.....,ma quella certezza i traditori l'hanno persa già da un pò e per loro non è così importante....!Chi tradisce  per svariato tempo, certo non mette l'amore del proprio patner al primo posto,mette nel conto di poterlo perdere,accetta il rischio che possa succedere.La verità e che si continua a star insieme per tante ragioni che con l'amore poco hanno a che fare.


----------



## Nobody (1 Luglio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Il filo?ma è semplice no?cerca come tutti i traditori di addossare le sue responsabilità al tradito,e spesso trovano pure il coglione che ci casca...


esatto... troppo facile scaricare le colpe sull'altro, soprattutto se prima di arrivare al tradimento non si è avuto il coraggio di parlare e spiegare cosa non va nel rapporto.
Ci vuole il coraggio di prendersi le responsabilità e le conseguenze delle proprie azioni.


----------



## Nobody (1 Luglio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Giusto. Dovrebbe. Ma non capiscono. Pensano di essere vittime.


infatti essere remissivi ed accomodanti li rafforza in questa comoda convinzione.


----------



## oscuro (1 Luglio 2014)

*Nobody*



Nobody ha detto:


> esatto... troppo facile scaricare le colpe sull'altro, soprattutto se prima di arrivare al tradimento non si è avuto il coraggio di parlare e spiegare cosa non va nel rapporto.
> Ci vuole il coraggio di prendersi le responsabilità e le conseguenze delle proprie azioni.


A me cambia poco sai,puoi anche dirmi cosa non va nel rapporto un anno prima,non ti autorizza a prendere cesellate di cazzo extra poi.....


----------



## Apollonia (1 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> quoto. Questa purtroppo è la realtà.
> Se poi non si riesce a superare... è comprensibile. Ma non c'è nulla che possa essere detto che chiuda quella ferita.
> Qualcosa può dare speranza, *ma quello che si vorrebbe, forse, è che qualcuno ti dica che è stato tutto un brutto sogno.*
> Purtroppo questo è impossibile.:smile:


Non sai quante volte mi sono svegliata di soprassalto, pensando che fosse un sogno...
Se non mi è venuto un ictus per gli sbalzi di pressione in quei due mesi, non mi verrà mai più.


----------



## erab (1 Luglio 2014)

nicola ha detto:


> ma che coppie siamo diventati se non si capisce il bisogno di aiuto verso una persona che ha vissuto la vita con te?
> Noi stiamo ancora discutendo su come proseguire nei prossimi giorni, non sono ancora uscito da casa, ieri mi ha detto di restare comunque, io davvero sono confuso, i ragazzi, lo stravolgimento che avverrà, lei che mi dice che un giorno mi pentirò di essermi allontanato...


Dalle mie parti, di una come tua moglie, si dice che "la tira i sciaaff!"


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Luglio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> *Non sai quante volte mi sono svegliata di soprassalto, pensando che fosse un sogno*...
> Se non mi è venuto un ictus per gli sbalzi di pressione in quei due mesi, non mi verrà mai più.


Credo di averne una vaga idea


----------



## Apollonia (1 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Credo di averne una vaga idea


----------



## Nobody (1 Luglio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> A me cambia poco sai,puoi anche dirmi cosa non va nel rapporto un anno prima,non ti autorizza a prendere cesellate di cazzo extra poi.....


diciamo però che se una ha il coraggio di parlare prima, magari i problemi si risolvono senza arrivare alle cesellate suddette... o quantomeno, mi mette a conoscenza della sua voglia di farsi cesellare, così che possa avere la possibilità di lasciarla alle cure amorevoli del suo cesellatore.


----------



## oscuro (1 Luglio 2014)

*Ma*



Nobody ha detto:


> diciamo però che se una ha il coraggio di parlare prima, magari i problemi si risolvono senza arrivare alle cesellate suddette... o quantomeno, mi mette a conoscenza della sua voglia di farsi cesellare, così che possa avere la possibilità di lasciarla alle cure amorevoli del suo cesellatore.


Lasciarsi no?


----------



## Nobody (1 Luglio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Lasciarsi no?


lasciarla al neo cesellatore, appunto.


----------



## free (1 Luglio 2014)

nicola ha detto:


> ...non ce l''ho fatta.
> Il peso di quello che qualcuno di voi sa che ho dovuto portare è stato troppo grande. Non sono più riuscito a guardarla con gli stessi occhi, lei non è più la donna che sta con me da qnd lei 15enne ed io 19enne ci siamo messi insieme.
> Ho raccontato la mia storia qualche mese fa( "Da poco ho saputo che...", questo il mio 3d), da allora moltissimi bassi tra noi e quasi nessun alto. Fare l'amore con lei , in quello che non era più solo il nostro letto, vederla sotto di me nuda e immaginarli insieme in quella stessa stanza mi strazia sempre l'anima...e non ce l'ho fatta.
> Sto continuando a vomitarle addosso la mia rabbia di quel *tradimento antico col mio amico che mi ha confessato qualche mese fa*, e non riesco ad andare avanti. Ogni giorno loro continuano a vivere in me in ogni cosa che faccio, e la merda che ho dentro è ancora tutta qui.
> Abbiamo deciso che nn si puo continuare a farci del male, non si può no...lei non mi ha mai chiesto scusa di quello che ha fatto. La rabbia sale ancora...



mi spiace ma continuo a non capire come fai a "cancellare" tutti gli anni successivi passati con tua moglie, che infatti è rimasta tale...secondo me rischi di pentirti


----------



## contepinceton (1 Luglio 2014)

free ha detto:


> mi spiace ma continuo a non capire come fai a "cancellare" tutti gli anni successivi passati con tua moglie, che infatti è rimasta tale...secondo me rischi di pentirti


Ma anche no...
Lei non fa un passo indietro
Laonde per cui...

Osserva è come la partenza della prima guerra mondiale no?
Nessuno fece un passo indietro...


----------



## erab (1 Luglio 2014)

free ha detto:


> mi spiace ma continuo a non capire come fai a "cancellare" tutti gli anni successivi passati con tua moglie, che infatti è rimasta tale...secondo me rischi di pentirti


Perché agli occhi di nicola, il comportamento della mogli negli anni successivi al tradimento, è condizionato dal 
tradimento stesso ma non è questo il problema.
Quello che è veramente intollerabile è che lei, dopo aver tirato la bomba, dica che il problema ce l'ha lui e che se lo 
deve risolvere.
Come fai a pentirti di aver perso una persona così?


----------



## free (1 Luglio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma anche no...
> Lei non fa un passo indietro
> Laonde per cui...
> 
> ...


lei sbaglia a non scusarsi, ma se negli ultimi anni sono stati bene, lui ignaro, non capisco come si possa far finta che non contino nulla...


----------



## contepinceton (1 Luglio 2014)

erab ha detto:


> Perché agli occhi di nicola, il comportamento della mogli negli anni successivi al tradimento, è condizionato dal
> tradimento stesso ma non è questo il problema.
> Quello che è veramente intollerabile è che lei, dopo aver tirato la bomba, dica che il problema ce l'ha lui e che se lo
> deve risolvere.
> Come fai a pentirti di aver perso una persona così?


Ma non è che hai perso lei che diamine
hai salvato te stesso eh?


----------



## contepinceton (1 Luglio 2014)

free ha detto:


> lei sbaglia a non scusarsi, ma se negli ultimi anni sono stati bene, lui ignaro, non capisco come si possa far finta che non contino nulla...


Perchè se salta fora che lei è stata bene con lui perchè aveva un'altro...ed era quindi su di giri...
Hai voglia eh?

Hai usato un metodo truffaldino per stare bene no?


----------



## free (1 Luglio 2014)

erab ha detto:


> Perché agli occhi di nicola, il comportamento della mogli negli anni successivi al tradimento, è condizionato dal
> tradimento stesso ma non è questo il problema.
> Quello che è veramente intollerabile è che lei, dopo aver tirato la bomba, dica che* il problema ce l'ha lui e che se lo
> deve risolvere.*
> Come fai a pentirti di aver perso una persona così?


perchè evidentemente per lei è una storia morta e sepolta...o il passato deve continuare a perseguitarla/li tipo zombi?


----------



## free (1 Luglio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Perchè se salta fora che lei è stata bene con lui perchè aveva un'altro...ed era quindi su di giri...
> Hai voglia eh?
> 
> Hai usato un metodo truffaldino per stare bene no?


allora forse ricordo male...non era un tradimento chiuso e poi in seguito hanno avuto anni di matrimonio "normale"?


----------



## contepinceton (1 Luglio 2014)

free ha detto:


> allora forse ricordo male...non era un tradimento chiuso e poi in seguito hanno avuto anni di matrimonio "normale"?


Non lo so...
Ma ti faccio un esempio...

Io sto male con mia moglie.
NOn c'è dialogo
Lei è musona, taciturna, non mi ascolta 

Allora che fo?
Mi trovo una donna con cui parlare
Dialogare...

In men che non si dica
sta qua mi fa fumare i timpani da quanto parla

e mi dico
ah come era meglio stare nel silenzio con mia moglie...

Quindi rivaluto la moglie
e do un valore al sacro silenzio no?


----------



## free (1 Luglio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non lo so...
> Ma ti faccio un esempio...
> 
> Io sto male con mia moglie.
> ...


ma come: non lo so...io partivo proprio dal fatto che il tradimento c'è stato in passato ma è finito e poi hanno vissuto "senza" per ANNI
tipo una parentesi, solo che a lei dopo appunto ANNI è venuta la brillante idea di confessare...
ma forse ricordo male


----------



## erab (1 Luglio 2014)

free ha detto:


> perchè evidentemente per lei è una storia morta e sepolta...o il passato deve continuare a perseguitarla/li tipo zombi?


Ma per lui è nuova. 
Lei non doveva perseguitarsi o tormentasi, doveva semplicemente aiutarlo a superare il 
trauma, a capire che questi anni passati non erano una finzione, che potevano essere ancora felici.
Invece se n'è fregata.
Ha risolto con, io mi sono perdonata, se non ci riesci a perdonarmi è un problema tuo.


----------



## Nocciola (1 Luglio 2014)

free ha detto:


> perchè evidentemente per lei è una storia morta e sepolta...o il passato deve continuare a perseguitarla/li tipo zombi?


sono d'accordo con te ma, allora, perchè dirgli del tradimento


----------



## Chiara Matraini (1 Luglio 2014)

free ha detto:


> allora forse ricordo male...non era un tradimento chiuso e poi in seguito hanno avuto anni di matrimonio "normale"?


esatto



farfalla ha detto:


> sono d'accordo con te ma, allora, perchè dirgli del tradimento


ormai l'ha fatto, e non vuole prendersi le conseguenze: non tanto del tradimento, ma di averglielo detto


----------



## free (1 Luglio 2014)

erab ha detto:


> Ma per lui è nuova.
> Lei non doveva perseguitarsi o tormentasi,* doveva semplicemente aiutarlo a superare il
> trauma, a capire che questi anni passati non erano una finzione, che potevano essere ancora felici.
> *Invece se n'è fregata.
> Ha risolto con, io mi sono perdonata, se non ci riesci a perdonarmi è un problema tuo.



giusto il neretto, anche secondo me

tuttavia insisto a dire che, sempre secondo me, anche lui potrebbe pensare agli ultimi anni come anni trascorsi felicemente con sua moglie, con bei ricordi etc. etc., fatto che dovrebbe portarlo a non prendere una decisione così radicale
guardare anche i fatti, insomma


----------



## oscuro (1 Luglio 2014)

*No*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Non lo so...
> Ma ti faccio un esempio...
> 
> Io sto male con mia moglie.
> ...



Questo è un altro che faccio fatica a leggere.Questo invece di donne scrive di pezzi di carne.La carne che vende il macellaio sotto casa non ha un bel taglio,quindi mi trovo un altro macellaio che ha nelle sue disponibilità una carne più tenera,ditemi voi se questo si può leggere.Peccato che le donne non sono pezzi di carne,abbiamo tutto il tempo di conoscerne pregi e difetti,e prima di sposarle nessuno ci PUNTA UNA CAZZO DI PISTOLA ALLA TEMPIA,e comunque invece di trovarcene un altra,potremmo sempre cambiare strada....46 cazzo di anni,io questo insieme alla franzoni all'ergastolo....!


----------



## free (1 Luglio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> sono d'accordo con te ma, allora, perchè dirgli del tradimento



ma che ne so:mrgreen:
avrà bevuto troppo??


----------



## Chiara Matraini (1 Luglio 2014)

erab ha detto:


> Ma per lui è nuova.
> Lei non doveva perseguitarsi o tormentasi, doveva semplicemente aiutarlo a superare il
> trauma, a capire che questi anni passati non erano una finzione, che potevano essere ancora felici.
> *Invece se n'è fregata.*
> Ha risolto con, io mi sono perdonata, se non ci riesci a perdonarmi è un problema tuo.



e una che si comporta così nel momento della difficoltà ( se veramente è così) mi fa pensare che è sempre stata così.


----------



## erab (1 Luglio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> e una che si comporta così nel momento della difficoltà ( se veramente è così) mi fa pensare che è sempre stata così.


Era il punto a cui volevo arrivare.
Lei avrà anche superato il tradimento, ma non ne ha capito le cause: i suo egoismo.


----------



## free (1 Luglio 2014)

erab ha detto:


> Era il punto a cui volevo arrivare.
> Lei avrà anche superato il tradimento, ma non ne ha capito le cause: i suo *egoismo*.



...però non era difficile


----------



## Diletta (1 Luglio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> esatto
> 
> 
> 
> ormai l'ha fatto, *e non vuole prendersi le conseguenze: *non tanto del tradimento, *ma di averglielo detto*



Ma è possibile che non è che non voglia prendersele, ma che non riesca a capire come una storia di tanto tempo fa possa aver causato la catastrofe in casa loro.
In fondo, il loro matrimonio non ne aveva minimamente risentito...mi permetto di fare questa affermazione pensando che è così che lei ha ragionato e sta ragionando.


----------



## marietto (1 Luglio 2014)

nicola ha detto:


> ...non ce l''ho fatta.
> Il peso di quello che qualcuno di voi sa che ho dovuto portare è stato troppo grande. Non sono più riuscito a guardarla con gli stessi occhi, lei non è più la donna che sta con me da qnd lei 15enne ed io 19enne ci siamo messi insieme.
> Ho raccontato la mia storia qualche mese fa( "Da poco ho saputo che...", questo il mio 3d), da allora moltissimi bassi tra noi e quasi nessun alto. Fare l'amore con lei , in quello che non era più solo il nostro letto, vederla sotto di me nuda e immaginarli insieme in quella stessa stanza mi strazia sempre l'anima...e non ce l'ho fatta.
> Sto continuando a vomitarle addosso la mia rabbia di quel tradimento antico col mio amico che mi ha confessato qualche mese fa, e non riesco ad andare avanti. Ogni giorno loro continuano a vivere in me in ogni cosa che faccio, e la merda che ho dentro è ancora tutta qui.
> Abbiamo deciso che nn si puo continuare a farci del male, non si può no...lei non mi ha mai chiesto scusa di quello che ha fatto. La rabbia sale ancora...


Mi dispiace molto, perché so che avresti voluto essere in grado di superarlo, ma devo dire che, per quello che avevi scritto all'epoca sulla gestione della vicenda da parte di tua moglie, non mi aspettavo niente di diverso da questa fine. Resterà sempre la perplessità sul perché disseppellire il cadavere dopo averla fatta franca senza avere minimamente pensato a come gestire il dopo...


----------



## Tradito? (1 Luglio 2014)

Ma secondo te perche' te l'ha detto?


----------



## nicola (2 Luglio 2014)

free ha detto:


> mi spiace ma continuo a non capire come fai a "cancellare" tutti gli anni successivi passati con tua moglie, che infatti è rimasta tale...secondo me rischi di pentirti


Ma scherzi??? 
Sono proprio i 7 anni successivi che se fossero stati "veri", sarebbero stati sereni, che invece mi fanno incazzare a bestia!!! Come puoi dirmi che potrei pentirtmi di anni che invece sono stati finti? Finti perchè credevi di viverli con una donna che credevi condividesse la sua vita con me ed invece si era condivisa con un altro??
Stavi scherzando vero??


----------



## Nocciola (2 Luglio 2014)

nicola ha detto:


> Ma scherzi???
> Sono proprio i 7 anni successivi che se fossero stati "veri", sarebbero stati bellissimi, che invece mi fanno incazzare a bestia!!! Come puoi dirmi che potrei pentirtmi di anni che invece sono stati finti? Finti perchè credevi di viverli con una donna che credevi condividesse la sua vita con me ed invece si era condivisa  con un altro??
> Stavi scherzando vero??


Partendo dal fatto che tua moglie ha fatto una stronzata a confessarlo e ancora devo capire perchê, tu non puoi sapere se quegli anni sono stati finti. Sei libero di pensarlo ma puó, e ci sono ottime possibilità, essere che ti sbagli.
Ha fatto una cazzata, grave se vuoi ma se non voleva restare con te, se tu non eri la persona che voleva al suo fianco se ne sarebbe già andata.
Quindi indaga solo sul perché della confessione. Incazzati se ha voluto pulirsi la coscienza, lasciala se credi sia la cosa giusta per te ma questa cosa degli anni finti è un tuo film


----------



## sienne (2 Luglio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Partendo dal fatto che tua moglie ha fatto una stronzata a confessarlo e ancora devo capire perchê, tu non puoi sapere se quegli anni sono stati finti. Sei libero di pensarlo ma puó, e ci sono ottime possibilità, essere che ti sbagli.
> Ha fatto una cazzata, grave se vuoi ma se non voleva restare con te, se tu non eri la persona che voleva al suo fianco se ne sarebbe già andata.
> Quindi indaga solo sul perché della confessione. Incazzati se ha voluto pulirsi la coscienza, lasciala se credi sia la cosa giusta per te ma questa cosa degli anni finti è un tuo film


Ciao 

credo, che il sentirli finti si basa sul fatto, che lei con il tradimento ha subito una trasformazione.
Nel senso, per il tradimento lei da la colpa a lui ... allora in un qualche modo lui centra. 
Poi in lei è accaduto qualcosa, che non ha condiviso ... un qualcosa che però lo riguarda ... 
E così i sette anni, si sono costruiti su due basi molto differenti ... e qui nasce il senso di falsità.


sienne


----------



## Nocciola (2 Luglio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> credo, che il sentirli finti si basa sul fatto, che lei con il tradimento ha subito una trasformazione.
> Nel senso, per il tradimento lei da la colpa a lui ... allora in un qualche modo lui centra.
> ...


Se lei non avesse confessato lui cosa penserebbe di quei 7 anni?
Quello che ha vissuto é reale
Nessuno finge amore e desiderio per 7 anni se non li prova. 
Ha tradito e ha chiuso la relazione senza che nessuno l'ha obbligata a farlo. Lei la scelta l'ha fatta 7 anni fà.


----------



## nicola (2 Luglio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> *Partendo dal fatto che tua moglie ha fatto una stronzata a confessarlo *e ancora devo capire perchê, tu non puoi sapere se quegli anni sono stati finti. Sei libero di pensarlo ma puó, e ci sono ottime possibilità, essere che ti sbagli.
> Ha fatto una cazzata, grave se vuoi ma se non voleva restare con te, se tu non eri la persona che voleva al suo fianco se ne sarebbe già andata.
> Quindi indaga solo sul perché della confessione. Incazzati se ha voluto pulirsi la coscienza, lasciala se credi sia la cosa giusta per te ma* questa cosa degli anni finti è un tuo film*


sul primo neretto direi che ha fatto piuttosto la stronzata prima a trombarselo, poi a dirmelo.
sul secondo  ti dico invece che non puoi minimamente immaginare quante volte ho ripensato alle cose che, magari in intimità, ci siamo detti e le cose fatte e invece era già stato tutto scritto da lei. E' stata brava, se penso che me l'ha fatta sotto il naso per così tanto tempo, se penso che il dopo è stato il dopo lui, mi chiedo anche se lei ha scelto me o ha scelto me xchè non ha potuto avere lui. Se il suo "riprendermi" è stato di comodo, a quante volte mentre facevamo sesso avrà pensato a lui, a quella volta che lo abbiamo incontrato dopo qualche anno e gli abbiamo sorriso ricordandoci che in quel periodo con loro ci stavamo davvero bene...se non è finzione tutto questo.


----------



## Nocciola (2 Luglio 2014)

nicola ha detto:


> sul primo neretto direi che ha fatto piuttosto la stronzata prima a trombarselo, poi a dirmelo.
> sul secondo  ti dico invece che non puoi minimamente immaginare quante volte ho ripensato alle cose che, magari in intimità, ci siamo detti e le cose fatte e invece era già stato tutto scritto da lei. E' stata brava, se penso che me l'ha fatta sotto il naso per così tanto tempo, se penso che il dopo è stato il dopo lui, mi chiedo anche se lei ha scelto me o ha scelto me xchè non ha potuto avere lui. Se il suo "riprendermi" è stato di comodo, a quante volte mentre facevamo sesso avrà pensato a lui, a quella volta che lo abbiamo incontrato dopo qualche anno e gli abbiamo sorriso ricordandoci che in quel periodo con loro ci stavamo davvero bene...se non è finzione tutto questo.


Non credo che posso dirti nulla per farti cambiare idea. 
Da traditrice ti dico che alcune cose che hai scritto possono essere solo nella tua testa e butti all'aria tutto per convinZioni tue che non puoi provare.
Io tua moglie comunque la prenderei a testate..


----------



## nicola (2 Luglio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non credo che posso dirti nulla per farti cambiare idea.
> Da traditrice ti dico che alcune cose che hai scritto possono essere solo nella tua testa e butti all'aria tutto per convinZioni tue che non puoi provare.
> *Io tua moglie comunque la prenderei a testate*..


dimmi perchè farfalla. Tu hai avuto atteggiamenti diversi? Te lo chiedo solo x capire


----------



## Nocciola (2 Luglio 2014)

nicola ha detto:


> dimmi perchè farfalla. Tu hai avuto atteggiamenti diversi? Te lo chiedo solo x capire


Perché non confessi una cosa accaduta 7 anni fa. È da cretini e ottieni esattamente quello che sta ottenendo. Ora o voleva essere lasciata oppure con sto peso sulla coscienza ci doveva vivere.
Sugli atteggiamenti con te a letto e fuori per  la mia esperienza ti dico che possono essere assolutamente sinceri.


----------



## Kid (2 Luglio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Perché non confessi una cosa accaduta 7 anni fa. È da cretini e ottieni esattamente quello che sta ottenendo. Ora o voleva essere lasciata oppure con sto peso sulla coscienza ci doveva vivere.
> Sugli atteggiamenti con te a letto e fuori per  la mia esperienza ti dico che possono essere assolutamente sinceri.


Ma infatti, non ne vedo proprio il motivo. Chi cavolo ti autorizza a confessare una cosa così scomoda e dolorosa, senza che nessuno te l'abbia chiesto? :unhappy:


----------



## Minerva (2 Luglio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se lei non avesse confessato lui cosa penserebbe di quei 7 anni?
> Quello che ha vissuto é reale
> *Nessuno finge amore e desiderio per 7 anni se non li prova. *
> Ha tradito e ha chiuso la relazione senza che nessuno l'ha obbligata a farlo. Lei la scelta l'ha fatta 7 anni fà.


a leggere il forum non ne sarei così sicura


----------



## erab (2 Luglio 2014)

free ha detto:


> ...però non era difficile



..... antipatica......  :bleble:............... :sorriso2:


----------



## erab (2 Luglio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> a leggere il forum non ne sarei così sicura



Usare foto di Ulisse da cucciolo come avatar per estorcere il consenso altrui è estremamente scorretto..........


...... ma qualunque cosa tu abbia scritto hai ragione perché è bellissimo..... :inlove:


----------



## free (2 Luglio 2014)

nicola ha detto:


> Ma scherzi???
> Sono proprio i 7 anni successivi che se fossero stati "veri", sarebbero stati sereni, che invece mi fanno incazzare a bestia!!! Come puoi dirmi che potrei pentirtmi di anni che invece sono stati finti? Finti perchè credevi di viverli con una donna che credevi condividesse la sua vita con me ed invece si era condivisa con un altro??
> Stavi scherzando vero??



no, non stavo scherzando, non ti incazzare:singleeye:

dicevo solo che secondo me può essere che tua moglie abbia archiviato il tradimento e abbia quindi passato gli anni successivi con te senza fingere nulla, perchè quello che voleva era stare con te, continuare la vostra vita insieme, e infatti siete arrivati insieme fino ad oggi, ovvero fino a quando ha confessato...

al di la di codesta improvvida confessione, a te sembrerebbe così strano che una persona abbia tradito, chiuso, e poi decida di tenersi per sè il tutto e vivere con la consapevolezza che il passato è passato e il presente è esattamente quello che vuole?


----------



## tullio (2 Luglio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sugli atteggiamenti con te a letto e fuori per  la mia esperienza ti dico che possono essere assolutamente sinceri.


Naturalmente è possibile, anzi, se lo dici è certamente così. Resta che però una persona che ama vorrebbe _tutto_ dalla persona che ha sposato. Tutti i suoi pensieri, tutti i suoi sentimenti, tutte le sue attenzioni. Ora, sapere che non è stato così, cambia le cose. Il gesto del tradimento cambia la prospettiva con cui vedo il passato. E' come se le regole del gioco fossero state cambiate e nessuno me lo ha detto. Nel caso di Nicola, questa donna, sei Natali fa pensava a me o al suo amante? Quel capodanno era con me o i suoi  pensieri erano altrove? Sicuramente è possibile, come dici tu, che lei fosse pienamente e totalmente con me...ma posso esserne certo? Quando abbiamo rincontrato insieme il tipo, lo sguardo che gli ha donato, il sorriso che le ho visto sul volto, era di desiderio circostanza? Il suo era un fastidio o un rimpianto? Sicuramente in molti casi si tratta di educazione e di fastidio ma è anche possibile il contrario...come posso saperlo? 
L'evento getta una luce su tutto il passato insieme e lo illumina in modo diverso. Non posso fare a meno di pensare che sia un passato stonato, che suona a vuoto perché la certezza di quei momenti insieme, solo noi, è svanita. Se non ci fosse stata la rivelazione come mi apparirebbero le cose? Bene, certo ...ma la rivelazione c'è stata. E la certezza che ho è che quel che frullava in quella testa, pensieri sui quali un tempo avrei messo la mano sul fuoco, oggi mi sfugge. 
Guarda, io penso che sia possibile voler bene contemporaneamente a due persone: chiamiamolo amore, chiamiamolo "quella cosa in mezzo" dell'altra discussione. Sono quindi certo che lei potrebbe esser sincera. E anzi, come ho più volte scritto parlando con Nicola, mi pare ragionevole pensare che lei lo ami o comunque che lui sia importante per lei. Quindi lei può aver totalmente rimosso tutto e, magari, può aver raccontato la cosa proprio perché la distanza temporale gliela faceva apparire ormai chiusa, irrilevante. Però a me-Nicola che mi ci trovo in mezzo, il discorso che si possa voler bene a due persone non mi consola affatto. Non riuscirò mai a convincermi che lei abbia dimenticato il tipo (ed anzi: se me ne ha parlato vuol dire che a un qualche livello ancora le importa). Quand'anche lei fosse sincera ora, come posso averne certezza? E se non ho questa certezza il passato diventa altro da quello che avevo pensato. L'intera vita si falsifica e si dissolve nella mia mente. 
Spero per Nicola, lo ripeto ancora stavolta pubblicamente, che riesca a riprendere il filo di questo matrimonio perché secondo me lei ci tiene a lui. Ma sarà un nuovo inizio perché il passato non può più contare. E' lei - dovrebbe esser lei - a dimostrare che può ricominciare.


----------



## contepinceton (2 Luglio 2014)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma infatti, non ne vedo proprio il motivo. Chi cavolo ti autorizza a confessare una cosa così scomoda e dolorosa, senza che nessuno te l'abbia chiesto? :unhappy:


Il motivo?
Un escamotage femminile per farsi lasciare.


----------



## Nocciola (2 Luglio 2014)

free ha detto:


> no, non stavo scherzando, non ti incazzare:singleeye:
> 
> dicevo solo che secondo me può essere che tua moglie abbia archiviato il tradimento e abbia quindi passato gli anni successivi con te senza fingere nulla, perchè quello che voleva era stare con te, continuare la vostra vita insieme, e infatti siete arrivati insieme fino ad oggi, ovvero fino a quando ha confessato...
> 
> al di la di codesta improvvida confessione, a te sembrerebbe così strano che una persona abbia tradito, chiuso, e poi decida di tenersi per sè il tutto e vivere con la consapevolezza che il passato è passato e il presente è esattamente quello che vuole?



QUOTONE


----------



## contepinceton (2 Luglio 2014)

free ha detto:


> no, non stavo scherzando, non ti incazzare:singleeye:
> 
> dicevo solo che secondo me può essere che tua moglie abbia archiviato il tradimento e abbia quindi passato gli anni successivi con te senza fingere nulla, perchè quello che voleva era stare con te, continuare la vostra vita insieme, e infatti siete arrivati insieme fino ad oggi, ovvero fino a quando ha confessato...
> 
> al di la di codesta improvvida confessione, a te sembrerebbe così strano che una persona abbia tradito, chiuso, e poi decida di tenersi per sè il tutto e vivere con la consapevolezza che il passato è passato e il presente è esattamente quello che vuole?


Comunque per dire...
Mia moglie è molto permalosa...
E quando si discute tira sempre fuori storie successe milioni di anni fa...

Cose che io non mi ricordo...assolutamente...

Il massimo è stato quando mi fa...
Sono due mesi che non ti parlo e ti tengo il muso...

E io...

Ah si? Non me n'ero accorto....


----------



## Nocciola (2 Luglio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Il motivo?
> *Un escamotage femminile per farsi lasciare*.


Anche a me è venuto questo dubbio
Ma perchè dopo 7 anni? Se vuoi farti lasciare confessi subito


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Luglio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Anche a me è venuto questo dubbio
> Ma perchè dopo 7 anni? Se vuoi farti lasciare confessi subito


ma forse si vuole far lasciare adesso.
Comunque per me non è quello.
La sua è stata l'arroganza di chi si è data delle motivazioni per giustificarsi per un sacco di tempo e si è tanto convinta che le parevano inoppugnabili e di conseguenza le pareva logico che lui non potesse che capirle.
Quando ce la raccontiamo, di solito ce la beviamo tutta.


----------



## Apollonia (2 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma forse si vuole far lasciare adesso.
> Comunque per me non è quello.
> La sua è stata l'arroganza di chi si è data delle motivazioni per giustificarsi per un sacco di tempo e si è tanto convinta che le parevano inoppugnabili e di conseguenza *le pareva logico che lui non potesse che capirle*.
> Quando ce la raccontiamo, di solito ce la beviamo tutta.


Quoto al cento per cento!


----------



## sienne (2 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma forse si vuole far lasciare adesso.
> Comunque per me non è quello.
> La sua è stata l'arroganza di chi si è data delle motivazioni per giustificarsi per un sacco di tempo e si è tanto convinta che le parevano inoppugnabili e di conseguenza le pareva logico che lui non potesse che capirle.
> Quando ce la raccontiamo, di solito ce la beviamo tutta.



Ciao

neanche per me è quello. 

Si, ha avuto non solo l'arroganza, ma continua in un egoismo da spavento. 
Il continuare sulla sua convinzione e non percepire che nicola ha bisogno di lei, 
mi lascia molto basita ... 

sienne


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Luglio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> neanche per me è quello.
> 
> ...


ma secondo me, lo scrissi all'inizio, lei si era figurata di fare un bell'atto eroico: della serie guarda quanto sono onesta a dirti una cosa che mi potevo tenere per me e guarda quanto ti amo, che ti ho preferito alla novità.
L'epilogo è giunto inaspettato e a lei pare forse che nicola sia ingiusto, nel disconoscerle tanto merito.
E sono convinta che lei sia proprio fiera e felice della scelta fatta, altrimenti non si sarebbe comportata così.
Da cui l'accusa a lui.
Lo so che sembra un paradosso.
Insomma, sta donna è empatica come un cactus, ma non credo che abbia un secondo fine o che non sia sincera.


----------



## sienne (2 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma secondo me, lo scrissi all'inizio, lei si era figurata di fare un bell'atto eroico: della serie guarda quanto sono onesta a dirti una cosa che mi potevo tenere per me e guarda quanto ti amo, che ti ho preferito alla novità.
> L'epilogo è giunto inaspettato e a lei pare forse che nicola sia ingiusto, nel disconoscerle tanto merito.
> E sono convinta che lei sia proprio fiera e felice della scelta fatta, altrimenti non si sarebbe comportata così.
> Da cui l'accusa a lui.
> ...



Ciao

quoto

nicola stesso - non con queste parole - lo ha fatto notare,
che tra altro, è proprio questo che lo porta a riflettere tanto ... 
Questi lati, si manifestano in momenti così ... e la persona 
assume nuove sfumature ... può far "paura" una cosa del genere ... 
Ti chiedi, chi hai vicino a te ... 


sienne


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Luglio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> quoto
> 
> ...


ma bisogna capirla, è nel panico.
Confessando si è contemporaneamente esposta e si è bruciata i ponti dietro: si è messa da sola in una situazione bruttissima e che non si aspettava minimamente, ovviamente. Mica avrebbe raccontato niente, altrimenti.
E adesso non sa più che fare. O accetta che tutto il castello di giustificazioni e ipotesi che si era fatta lei non stava in piedi, o rifiuta la reazione di Nicola.
Ma se accetta, deve cambiare la propria visione di sè.
Mica semplice.
Questo è quello che credo.


----------



## sienne (2 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma bisogna capirla, è nel panico.
> Confessando si è contemporaneamente esposta e si è bruciata i ponti dietro: si è messa da sola in una situazione bruttissima e che non si aspettava minimamente, ovviamente. Mica avrebbe raccontato niente, altrimenti.
> E adesso non sa più che fare. O accetta che tutto il castello di giustificazioni e ipotesi che si era fatta lei non stava in piedi, o rifiuta la reazione di Nicola.
> Ma se accetta, deve cambiare la propria visione di sè.
> ...



Ciao

e giustamente, trapela nuovamente quell'egoismo forte ... 
Meglio che si sfasci la famiglia ... che un ricostruire un profilo. 

Certo che non è facile. Però non fa nulla per salvare la famiglia. 
Neanche chiedere del sostegno per se stessa ... anche da sola. 

Si è proprio ben convinta. Getta tutto su nicola, anche il tradimento. 
Non capisco come lei s'immagina come potrebbe andare avanti il tutto,
dopo mesi e mesi di discussioni ... non si rende conto, che sta anche a lei?
Come pensa che stia ... una volta sola? Il risveglio dovrà essere tremendo.


sienne


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Luglio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> e giustamente, trapela nuovamente quell'egoismo forte ...
> Meglio che si sfasci la famiglia ... che un ricostruire un profilo.
> ...


non è mica detto che si svegli. Per lei quella è la realtà, mica un sogno.


----------



## danny (2 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma secondo me, lo scrissi all'inizio, lei si era figurata di fare un bell'atto eroico: della serie guarda quanto sono onesta a dirti una cosa che mi potevo tenere per me e guarda quanto ti amo, che ti ho preferito alla novità.
> L'epilogo è giunto inaspettato e a lei pare forse che nicola sia ingiusto, nel disconoscerle tanto merito.
> E sono convinta che lei sia proprio fiera e felice della scelta fatta, altrimenti non si sarebbe comportata così.
> Da cui l'accusa a lui.
> ...


:up:


----------



## sienne (2 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> non è mica detto che si svegli. Per lei quella è la realtà, mica un sogno.



Ciao

bella realtà ... pensare, che un tradimento con l'amico del proprio uomo
lo lasci freddo, anzi, orgoglioso di lei ... perché brava a gestire ... 
Che valore si dà, alla coppia ... a se sessi e all'uomo che si ha vicino?

Penserà allo stesso modo, se ora nicola si sente spinto verso un'altra?


sienne


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Luglio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> bella realtà ... pensare, che un tradimento con l'amico del proprio uomo
> lo lasci freddo, anzi, orgoglioso di lei ... perché brava a gestire ...
> ...


probabilmente penserà di essere stata incompresa. Penserà che nicola sia tanto egoista da fermarsi solamente a vedere il tradimento e non il resto, compreso di sicuro anche il peso della coscienza sporca che lei ha portato. Se lei non avesse sofferto in qualche modo per quello che ha fatto a nicola, non avrebbe confessato nulla, secondo me. Ma difficilmente lei può comprendere, da sola, lo sconforto e i dubbi che ora ha nicola su tutti gli anni intercorsi tra il tradimento e la confessione. Perchè per lei quegli anni e la sicurezza dei sentimenti che ne derivano, sono proprio la certezza sulla quale ha avuto l'idea(infelice) di confessare.
Naturalmente la mia è un'ipotesi.


----------



## Apollonia (2 Luglio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> bella realtà ... pensare, che un tradimento con l'amico del proprio uomo
> lo lasci freddo, anzi, orgoglioso di lei ... perché brava a gestire ...
> ...


Certo che no. Lei lo ha potuto fare. Se adesso lui lo facesse, lei direbbe che è solo per vendetta, e che lei ha avuto il CORAGGIO di confessare una storia che per lei è chiusa, invece lui un codardo che non riesce a capire e a passare oltre. Nicola deve, secondo lei, smetterla di rivangare il passato e guardare il futuro.
Non capisce che invece il tradito ha bisogno di elaborare il passato per vivere il presente.
Infatti ha detto al marito che LUI deve andare dallo psicologo, non lei, perchè per lei è cosa chiusa.
Mi ricorda una certa storia...


----------



## sienne (2 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> probabilmente penserà di essere stata incompresa. Penserà che nicola sia tanto egoista da fermarsi solamente a vedere il tradimento e non il resto, compreso di sicuro anche il peso della coscienza sporca che lei ha portato. Se lei non avesse sofferto in qualche modo per quello che ha fatto a nicola, non avrebbe confessato nulla, secondo me. Ma difficilmente lei può comprendere, da sola, lo sconforto e i dubbi che ora ha nicola su tutti gli anni intercorsi tra il tradimento e la confessione. Perchè per lei quegli anni e la sicurezza dei sentimenti che ne derivano, sono proprio la certezza sulla quale ha avuto l'idea(infelice) di confessare.
> Naturalmente la mia è un'ipotesi.



Ciao

grazie.

si, è un ipotesi che ci può ben stare. 
Si tratta proprio di codificare diversamente ... 
E ciò porta ad un certo modo di essere, provare e vedere ... 


sienne


----------



## sienne (2 Luglio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Certo che no. Lei lo ha potuto fare. Se adesso lui lo facesse, lei direbbe che è solo per vendetta, e che lei ha avuto il CORAGGIO di confessare una storia che per lei è chiusa, invece lui un codardo che non riesce a capire e a passare oltre. Nicola deve, secondo lei, smetterla di rivangare il passato e guardare il futuro.
> Non capisce che invece il tradito ha bisogno di elaborare il passato per vivere il presente.
> Infatti ha detto al marito che LUI deve andare dallo psicologo, non lei, perchè per lei è cosa chiusa.
> Mi ricorda una certa storia...



Ciao

quando leggo certe cose ... veramente ... 
mi chiedo, ma cosa manca, per potersi mettere nei panni dell'altro?
Il proprio ego è così grande che impedisce la vista verso l'altro?
È un po' triste ... 


sienne


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Luglio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> quando leggo certe cose ... veramente ...
> mi chiedo, *ma cosa manca, per potersi mettere nei panni dell'altro?
> ...


La voglia di sentire il suo dolore e la capacità di ammettere i propri errori, probabilmente.


----------



## Eratò (2 Luglio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> quando leggo certe cose ... veramente ...
> mi chiedo, ma cosa manca, per potersi mettere nei panni dell'altro?
> ...


manca l'empatia? e poi troppa voglia di sminuire, di chiudere la questione il piu velocemente possibile perché se ne parla piu escono fuori le bugie, più vengono evidenziate le colpe del traditore, piu esce fuori la verità:che si poteva evitare ma l'egoismo aveva raggiunto tali livelli che il tradimento era diventato l'unica soluzione.


----------



## sienne (2 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> La voglia di sentire il suo dolore e la capacità di ammettere i propri errori, probabilmente.



Ciao 

credo, che è un'altro modo di funzionare ... 
se fosse un fattore di "volere", implica che già sanno ... 


sienne


----------



## danny (2 Luglio 2014)

Se 7 anni fa la moglie ha avuto una relazione con un altro, qualcosa comunque in lei e nella coppia mancava già.
Poi lei ha fatto una scelta, a ragion veduta.
Se 7 anni dopo decide di confessare al marito tutto quanto, forse vuol dire che quel che mancava all'epoca latita ancora.
E questa volta è un modo per rimettere in discussione se stessa e un rapporto che nel frattempo non è maturato, senza tradire nuovamente.
A qualsiasi costo.


----------



## danny (2 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma secondo me, lo scrissi all'inizio, lei si era figurata di fare un bell'atto eroico: della serie guarda quanto sono onesta a dirti una cosa che mi potevo tenere per me e *guarda quanto ti amo*, che ti ho preferito alla novità.
> L'epilogo è giunto inaspettato e a lei pare forse che nicola sia ingiusto, nel disconoscerle tanto merito.
> E sono convinta che lei sia proprio fiera e felice della scelta fatta, altrimenti non si sarebbe comportata così.
> Da cui l'accusa a lui.
> ...



Mi hai trovato d'accordo con tutto quello che hai scritto.
Ma andando avanti a leggere noto che questa motivazione è sorretta da una scarsa empatia di lei, probabile, ma non accertata. Noto anche che si è stigmatizzato l'egocentrismo di lei, che potrebbe avvalersi anche di una buona dose di egoismo.
Ma una persona seriamente egoista ammetterebbe mai un tradimento, spinta dal desiderio di dimostrare il suo amore?
No, a mio parere: probabilmente tacerebbe portando il segreto con sé.
Non riterrebbe proficuo rilevarlo, valutarebbe i rischi prima che i benefici, anteporrebbe il proprio io al noi.
Quindi qualcosa cozza in tutto questo.
La mia sensazione crescente è proprio che lei abba voluto concentrare l'attenzione su di sé con questa rivelazione.
Il perché potrebbe spiegarcelo Nicola.
Che cosa non andava tra voi?
Che problema aveva lei?


----------



## Apollonia (2 Luglio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> quando leggo certe cose ... veramente ...
> mi chiedo, ma cosa manca, per potersi mettere nei panni dell'altro?
> ...


Sì, Sienne. Queste persone hanno un ego smisurato. E sono molto egoisti.


----------



## Apollonia (2 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> La voglia di sentire il suo dolore e la capacità di ammettere i propri errori, probabilmente.


Eh, eh, le cose che scrivi sono proprie di una persona che sa mettersi in discussione. Per sentire il dolore dell'altro, devi accogliere l'altro dentro di te. Ammetter i propri errori non è per tutti i traditori...



Erato' ha detto:


> manca l'empatia? e poi troppa voglia di sminuire, di chiudere la questione il piu velocemente possibile perché se ne parla piu escono fuori le bugie, più vengono evidenziate le colpe del traditore, piu esce fuori la verità:che si poteva evitare ma l'egoismo aveva raggiunto tali livelli che il tradimento era diventato l'unica soluzione.


:up:


----------



## zanna (2 Luglio 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> manca l'empatia? e poi troppa voglia di sminuire, di chiudere la questione il piu velocemente possibile perché se ne parla piu escono fuori le bugie, più vengono evidenziate le colpe del traditore, piu esce fuori la verità:che si poteva evitare ma l'egoismo aveva raggiunto tali livelli che il tradimento era diventato l'unica soluzione.


ensa:


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Luglio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Eh, eh, le cose che scrivi sono proprie di una persona che sa mettersi in discussione. Per sentire il dolore dell'altro, devi accogliere l'altro dentro di te. *Ammetter i propri errori non è per tutti i traditori*...
> 
> 
> :up:


ma sai perchè?
Sempre teorie mie, eh?
*per taluni (non voglio generalizzare) *ammettere i propri errori è umiliante, perchè hanno ancora per tutti, tranne che per il tradito, la medesima facciata che avevano prima di tradire.
Nessuno sa che si sono comportati male, quindi non è successo.
Ma il tradito sa, porca vacca.
Ed è lì a ricordare loro tutti i giorni che quella facciata è falsa.
E questo è uno scalino: passato quello scalino, anche il traditore riesce a fare i conti con se stesso, con le sue azioni che spesso sono distanti dalle sue dichiarazioni.
Non è semplice, e qui l'abbiamo letto, neppure dover fare i conti con il proprio, di lato oscuro.


----------



## Diletta (2 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma secondo me, lo scrissi all'inizio, lei si era figurata di fare un bell'atto eroico: della serie guarda quanto sono onesta a dirti una cosa che mi potevo tenere per me e guarda quanto ti amo, che ti ho preferito alla novità.
> L'epilogo è giunto inaspettato e a lei pare forse che nicola sia ingiusto, nel disconoscerle tanto merito.
> E sono convinta che lei sia proprio fiera e felice della scelta fatta, altrimenti non si sarebbe comportata così.
> Da cui l'accusa a lui.
> ...



Quoto con furore!! :up:


----------



## Apollonia (2 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma sai perchè?
> Sempre teorie mie, eh?
> *per taluni (non voglio generalizzare) *ammettere i propri errori è umiliante, perchè hanno ancora per tutti, tranne che per il tradito, la medesima facciata che avevano prima di tradire.
> Nessuno sa che si sono comportati male, quindi non è successo.
> ...


Esatto! Sono orgogliosi, in senso quasi patologico.
Per passare lo scalino, però, ci vuole un poco di umiltà, prima per chiede scusa al tradito, e poi per fare i conti con il proprio io. E a volte l'umiltà, il traditore non sa neanche cos'è.
Però, TALUNI, andrebbero proprio sputtanati alla grande. E' che questi taluni hanno sposato donne (o uomini) intelligenti e superiori, che non si abbassano a fare certe cose.


----------



## nicola (3 Luglio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Partendo dal fatto che tua moglie ha fatto una stronzata a confessarlo e ancora devo capire perchê, tu non puoi sapere se quegli anni sono stati finti. Sei libero di pensarlo ma puó, e ci sono ottime possibilità, essere che ti sbagli.
> Ha fatto una cazzata, grave se vuoi ma se non voleva restare con te, se tu non eri la persona che voleva al suo fianco se ne sarebbe già andata.
> Quindi indaga solo sul perché della confessione. Incazzati se ha voluto pulirsi la coscienza, lasciala se credi sia la cosa giusta per te ma questa cosa degli anni finti è un tuo film


Scusami farfalla, ma tuo marito sa che lo hai tradito? 
Se SI allora beato lui che non si fa troppe seghe mentali su voi come coppia, se la risposta è NO, allora dai a LUI la possibilità di eventualmente decidere su di voi come coppia e fargli capire se i vostri anni dopo il TUO tradimento siano stati veri o falsi. Di cosa hai paura a dirglielo se sei convinta che lui capirebbe e a volerti nonostante te?


----------



## Diletta (3 Luglio 2014)

nicola ha detto:


> Scusami farfalla, ma tuo marito sa che lo hai tradito?
> Se SI allora beato lui che non si fa troppe seghe mentali su voi come coppia, se la risposta è NO, allora dai a LUI la possibilità di eventualmente decidere su di voi come coppia e fargli capire se i vostri anni dopo il TUO tradimento siano stati veri o falsi. Di cosa hai paura a dirglielo se sei convinta che lui capirebbe e a volerti nonostante te?



Nicola, anch'io penso che gli anni post tradimento non siano stati falsi e siamo in buona compagnia a crederlo.
Per quanto mi riguarda, se la pensassi diversamente, l'avrei sicuramente mollato, ma io sono io e tu hai questo sentore o comunque questo dubbio, più che lecito e normale.
Ed è un dubbio che divora l'anima...
Io penso che non si possa simulare una vita serena insieme al proprio compagno per tanti anni, insomma, la commedia, se la si fa, poi alla lunga diventa davvero di una faticaccia enorme e il commediante si svela.
Ti sono davvero vicina, ho paura anch'io che tu ti possa pentire in futuro di esserti separato, se ce la fai, aspetta un altro po'...
:smile::smile:


----------



## nicola (3 Luglio 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Nicola, anch'io penso che gli anni post tradimento non siano stati falsi e siamo in buona compagnia a crederlo.
> Per quanto mi riguarda, se la pensassi diversamente, l'avrei sicuramente mollato, ma io sono io e tu hai questo sentore o comunque questo dubbio, più che lecito e normale.
> Ed è un dubbio che divora l'anima...
> Io penso che non si possa simulare una vita serena insieme al proprio compagno per tanti anni, insomma, la commedia, se la si fa, poi alla lunga diventa davvero di una faticaccia enorme e il commediante si svela.
> ...


:kiss:


----------



## Nocciola (3 Luglio 2014)

nicola ha detto:


> Scusami farfalla, ma tuo marito sa che lo hai tradito?
> Se SI allora beato lui che non si fa troppe seghe mentali su voi come coppia, se la risposta è NO, allora dai a LUI la possibilità di eventualmente decidere su di voi come coppia e fargli capire se i vostri anni dopo il TUO tradimento siano stati veri o falsi. Di cosa hai paura a dirglielo se sei convinta che lui capirebbe e a volerti nonostante te?


Il motivo per cui non glielo dico é proprio perché credo cbe confessare un tradimento che si è chiuso e che non ha mai messo in crisi il matrimonio sia una cazzata.
Quella che ha fatto tua moglie. 
Dopodichè mio marito come te non capirebbe, perchè credo sia normale e giusto che non lo faccia ma mi piacerebbe che ascoltasse chi sta dall'altra parte.
Tu hai questa possibilità, ascoltare e leggere chi é stato dalla parte di tua moglie e magari toglierti dalla testa qualche idea "sbagliata " che hai.
Poi se vi fa più bene convincervi che ogni volta che era a letto con te prnsava o faceva confronti con l'altro, che baciava te e pensava all'altro che quando ti diceva ti amo non era sincera, continua pure a pensarlo. Forse, e dico forse, se provassi a dar retta agli altri scopriresti che non è per forza così. 
Riconfermo la testata a tua moglie. Come cazzo si fa a rovinare una storia così lo sa solo lei


----------

